# River Round, Meramec River



## moark (Sep 17, 2015)

Been a while since I posted but I'm finally have my new 1648 Tracker with 40 horse Merc jet ready to go. Went to Sands Ford last week and it preformed well, 32 mph was top speed with it steady at 28 mph. Caught several small largemouths and smallies. River was fairly low and hit gravel one time going up river. 
Next week i plan on trying River Round and I know the river is getting lower, can anyone give any advice on how to navigate or if I should even try at these levels............been a while since I've owned a jet and don't want to screw my new rig up before it's even broke in. 
Thanks for any advise in advance.


----------



## Brian J (Sep 17, 2015)

I'd recommend running up river. There is lots of good water between there and 30. Also, it will be easier to read the water running upstream; especially for guys who are learning or re-learning the capabilities of their boats and how to read the river. You can run down from River Round, but there is a bad spot 1/2 to 3/4 mile below the ramp that can be a tricky run. It isn't impassable. It's just not something I'd recommend to a new boater. As far as fishing, the area fishes about the same as the Sandford area; with the exception that you'll probably catch more spots than you did up river. There is a good slough just below the ramp on the right side of the river. You can almost always catch a decent largemouth around it. Good Luck and safe travels; both on the road and water.


----------

